# inline atomizer on canister intake?



## BeastMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to APC and this is my 1st post. I am a TPT member and posted this question in that forum to solict other's experiences with this kind of set-up. Looking to see if any members here have hooked up their CO2 atomizer on the the intake side of their canister filter. I've had my UpAqua CO2 atomizer aligned between the Cal Aqua X1 glass pipe and the Ehiem 2213 double tap for about 8 weeks now with no issues. The needle valve on my Aquatek mini regulator is set @ 0.4BPS (1 bubble per 2.5 sec) and the water flow on the output side is closed approximately 40%. Takes about 50-55 min for micro bubbles to become visible as water exits the outflow lily pipe in my 12L tank.

Pics to follow. :fencing:


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Never let air get sucked into the canister filter. The pump needs the water to cool it.

Inline CO2 diffusers are more proficient than the in-tank ones because they are finer and the bubbles have time to dissolve in the hoses.

I use a GLC very close to the canister filter. The bubbles have 4 feet to dissolve and I get a little vapor like mist in the aquarium. If I turn down the CO2 a hair then I get no bubbles in the tank. I have it turned up to combat the BBA.

Search for the utube videos.

2-3 bubbles per second is considered good.


----------



## couesfanatic (Aug 27, 2010)

I would keep it on the outflow. Have you looked into the ista max mix reactor?


----------



## Mirkinator (Mar 12, 2014)

Ive heard both ways, personally im not for gassing my nitrifying bacteria, but lots of people say it causes no problems. Other use the reactors to get them even smaller, but I personally use the GLA atomic diffuser on my outflow because I dont want to upset the happy balance. 

The bubbles have such a small surface area I really doubt it would affect teh cooling much on the canister, but never tested it myself


----------



## BeastMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's the pic of the set up for my 12L tank. At the current injection rate (0.4 bps) the HC starts pearling within 10 min after the lights/CO2 turn on. The animal life (36 wild Neos & 14 harlequin rasboras) appears uneffected at this this CO2 conc. and the HC, hopefully has ample supply of carbon for maximum growth. :fencing:


----------

